# Favorite Baroque HIP Ensemble



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

Lately I've been getting into Baroque music on period instruments, and I was wondering what your favorite historically-informed ensemble for music of this period is? So far, I've enjoyed Musica Amphion's performances of Bach's Brandenburg concertos, Telemann's Tafelmusik, and more recently Corelli's Concerti Grossi. The recording quality is excellent, and the playing is spot-on, as far as I am concerned.

So, what are your HIP ensemble preferences?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

Hmm, where to start?
Masaaki Suzuki with Bach Kollegium Japan
Jordi Savall with Hesperion XX
Trevor Pinnock with The English Concert
Andrew Manze and whoever he is with
Richard Egarr
Nikolaus Harnoncourt with Concentus Musicus Wien
Bruno Weil with Tafelmusik
Rinaldo Alessandrini with Concerto Italiano
La Risonanza
La Venexiana
Diego Fasolis with ??? (can't remember right now)
Fabio Biondi with Europa Galante
Andrea Marcon with Vienna Baroque Orchestra (esp. with Giuliano Carmignola)

There are more, but can't think of them right now.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

DrMike said:


> Masaaki Suzuki with Bach Kollegium Japan
> Jordi Savall with Hesperion XX
> Trevor Pinnock with The English Concert
> Andrew Manze and whoever he is with
> ...


So, basically, all of them.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I'll say the Bach Collegium Japan, English Concert, and the English Baroque Soloists are my favorites.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

The Academy of Ancient Music , name already sounds cool.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

William Christie, Les Arts Florissants for opera.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Savall, not just with Hesperion XX
Collegium Aureum
The New York Pro Musica
David Munro et al
Wispelwey
Bilsma
Quadro Amsterdam
Magloire et al
(trying not to duplicate _DrMike_'s mentions)

HIP Baroque has been recorded well for at least 40 years.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

Webernite said:


> So, basically, all of them.


I'm sure there are some I haven't heard. There are many more, though, not on the list. There are a few that stand out for me - Jordi Savall, Masaaki Suzuki, Andrew Manze.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Tafelmusik with Jeanne Lamon
Trevor Pinnock with The English Concert
Andrew Manze
David Munroe
Fabio Biondi with Europa Galante
are a few that come immediately to mind


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Webernite said:


> So, basically, all of them.


I have to say the same thing we are spoilt with some amazingly fine groups now.
My first exposure to "Authentic" performance was back in the 1970's with the Academy of Ancient Music under Christopher Hogwood,
I attended countless of their concerts at the Wigmore Hall (London) and have very fond memories of that time. 
Many of those AAM musicians have gone on the form their own groups.
Since those years I've noticed wind playing in particular has become technically more assured. 
Also an even more lively and forceful approach to the faster movements, groups like Concerto Köln make the music really fly which I admit I rather like.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

presto said:


> I have to say the same thing we are spoilt with some amazingly fine groups now.
> My first exposure to "Authentic" performance was back in the 1970's with the Academy of Ancient Music under Christopher Hogwood,
> I attended countless of their concerts at the Wigmore Hall (London) and have very fond memories of that time.
> Many of those AAM musicians have gone on the form their own groups.
> ...


Yep. Agree regarding the AAM and Concerto Köln, which I have been collecting almost all of their CDs. My first CDs that I bought were in fact their recordings: first CDs were the Bach _Brandenburgs_ and the four orchestral suites by Concerto Köln, which to this day remain amongst my favourite versions of these works. AAM in particular when it comes to the Classical repertoire under Hogwood has a certain stylishness that seem to be idiomatic to that period, or at least as interpreted by him.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> AAM in particular when it comes to the Classical repertoire under Hogwood has a certain stylishness that seem to be idiomatic to that period, or at least as interpreted by him.


I agree, I collected all the Mozart symphonies under Hogwood as they came out in LP boxed sets back in the eighties.
I need to get those recording again on CD as I don't have those LP's anymore, I really miss them when I start thinking about them!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

presto said:


> I agree, I collected all the Mozart symphonies under Hogwood as they came out in LP boxed sets back in the eighties.
> I need to get those recording again on CD as I don't have those LP's anymore, I really miss them when I start thinking about them!


The Mozart symphonies are now packaged in one box-set at a discount. The sleeve notes by Neal Zaslaw were one of the most educational sleeve notes I have read regarding 18th century music in general.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

You're probably all going to jump on me when I say this, but I really like L'Arpeggiata.

René Jacobs and the Akademie für alte Musik Berlin are also amazing. As are the Freiburger Barockorchester.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

One of my favorite ones has not been mentioned yet: Collegium Vocale Gent. What an amazing ensemble!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> You're probably all going to jump on me when I say this, but I really like L'Arpeggiata.


Funnily enough I was going to mention them today. I love their jazzy takes on baroque vocal music. Have you got their Monteverdi 1610 vespers? I'm still dithering over this one.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Funnily enough I was going to mention them today. I love their jazzy takes on baroque vocal music. Have you got their Monteverdi 1610 vespers? I'm still dithering over this one.


No, I haven't. I haven't got any of their recordings. But they just played a concert in my town, and I'm still recovering from the awesome. Some serious cornett was played, I tell you.
The Mahler 2 I went to on Tuesday didn't really help.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

couple of string quartet ensembles that played in period instrument:
Authentic String quartet









Festetic String quartet









Hoffmeister string quartet


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

Amongst many not yet named some seem to stand out:

Musica Antiqua Koln
Il Seminario Musicale
The King's Consort
Ricercar Consort 

people like Cantus Colln, Concerto Palatino and Musica Fiata who've also done mighty deeds over the years are surely worthy of mention too.

I've particularly been enjoying of late some of the Czech and Slovak ensembles who appear to specialize in performing Zelenka: Musica Florea, Collegium 1704 and, perhaps most of all, Ensemble Inegal.

Dr Mike mentioned La Risonanza who seem to be setting the bar pretty high at the moment. Someone I'm keen to hear more of is the Canadian group Les Voix Baroques having been very impressed by their Carissimi recording.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

There are now a lot more HIP performers and groups thanks to the introduction of HIP training at music schools especially in Europe. Take a look at the members of many of these groups and the one thing you notice is that many are made up of relatively young players, without the romantic awe of the grand old maestro style.

Good example:-
http://www.lestalenslyriques.com/

Our very own from Australia:-
http://www.brandenburg.com.au/2010/


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Let us not forget (some might have already been mentioned):

Trio 1790
Quartet Mosaiques
Ensemble 415
Kuijken Quartet
Salomon Quartet
Mozartean Players

Okay I think most of these concentrate on classical era, but whatever!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

To be quite honest, while there have been instances when a particular HIP ensemble didn't perform to the level I enjoy, there is no particular group that has turned me off. I have heard many negative critiques of Mark Minkowski being over the top in his interpretations at times, but have generally even enjoyed several recordings from him. I would certainly include far more ensembles in my list, but chose to limit it to those that most consistently deliver first-class recordings, IMHO.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Good example:-
> http://www.lestalenslyriques.com/


I was going to mention these - they are amazing. One of my favourite recordingsthey took part in was Pergolesi - Stabat Mater with Barbara Bonney and Andreas Scholl. The lightness they bring to the work is delightful.


----------



## wolfnotes (Sep 1, 2011)

Found this forum and thread while searching for HIP ensembles to explore.

I'll mention a couple more: Il Gardellino and moderntimes_1800. The latter focusing on classical repertoire.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Already posted my ensemble likes - but I also like your username. The ascendance of equal tuning deprived us of some interesting chords.

Plus, wolves in chorus can get some interesting polyphony going (I've only heard recordings).


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> William Christie, Les Arts Florissants for opera.


Yes. Yes, yes. Positively so. I agree. Indubitably. And not just for opera. Christie's Couperin, with Sophie Daneman and Patricia Petibon as soloists, is like some sort of dream of heaven.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> The Mozart symphonies are now packaged in one box-set at a discount. The sleeve notes by Neal Zaslaw were one of the most educational sleeve notes I have read regarding 18th century music in general.


Does anyone have comments on comparing the Hogwood symphonies to the Pinnock set? I've read conflicting views. Pinnock seems to have better sound, and Hogwood is considered lighter. I don't have either and am thinking of getting one set. Both are priced well, but the Pinnock is almost absurd at under $50.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

mmsbls said:


> Does anyone have comments on comparing the Hogwood symphonies to the Pinnock set? I've read conflicting views. Pinnock seems to have better sound, and Hogwood is considered lighter. I don't have either and am thinking of getting one set. Both are priced well, but the Pinnock is almost absurd at under $50.


I have both sets. The Hogwood set is significantly more "complete" in that it includes pieces that are of uncertain but possible authorship or a least was known to be associated with Wolfgang (mostly dated to his early years), also works that Mozart considered as _sinfonia_ (i.e. works that even though were written as opera overtures, he later re-used again as stand alone concert symphonies), and finally, which is the perhaps the most significant of all, large scale orchestral serenades that include symphonic movements (and concerto movements in some cases). Plus Hogwood also plays two versions of some symphonies because of revisions made, such as the great symphony #40. So in the respect, Hogwood's is the most complete survey out of any cycle, irrespective of HIP or not. Pinnock's set is less complete but extends far beyond the erroneous standard 41.

So it comes down to a comparison of performance styles. Both sets are excellent, though I think Hogwood's set sounds more faithful to the Classical idiom and to Mozart's overall. For example, "conversational" stretches between 1st and 2nd violins are heard very clearly, and operatic idioms of some are also apparent. The Hogwood set comes with an excellent set of sleeve notes written by Neal Zaslaw (I think who was advising them on performance practice, and who was professor of music at Cornell at the time of preparation). Hogwood attempts to create in all ways, as far as possible, what Mozart could have heard, including using tiny orchestral sizes for the Prague symphony, for example. Pinnock comes across as more conventional relatively speaking, interpretating the works "safer", which might be what you prefer if you come from listening to many of these pieces on modern instruments, and then seeking a set of HIP version.

Both sets offer a very fascinating account of Mozart's diverse instrumental talent. Really, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Vienna Baroque and Boston Baroque are my two frequent haunts right now. Huelgas Ensemble is an addiction too.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Rinaldo Alessandrini with Concerto Italiano

Made me fall for "L'Orfeo".

Their playing in the Brandenburg Concertos on CD is also exceptional, IMO, but I had to laugh that Alessandrini picked the 5th to showcase on the accompanying DVD. It gave him a lot more camera time than he otherwise would have had.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I love a good many of those already mentioned:

Masaaki Suzuki with Bach Kollegium Japan
Jordi Savall with Hesperion XX
Andrew Manze 
Tafelmusik
Rinaldo Alessandrini/Concerto Italiano
La Venexiana
Fabio Biondi/Europa Galante
John Eliot Gardiner/English Baroque Soloists/Monteverdi Choir
Andreas Scholl
Philippe Jaroussky
Philippe Herreweghe/Collegium Vocale
Rene Jacobs/Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin
Harry Christophers/The Sixteen
Paul Hillier/Theater of Voices/Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
The Anonymous 4
Sequentia
Fabio Bonizzoni/La Risonanza
Marc Minkowski/Les Musiciens du Louvre Grenoble
William Christie/Les Arts Florissants
Paul van Nevel/Huelgas Ensemble
Martin Pearlman/Boston Baroque
Michael Chance
Robin Blaze
The Purcell Quartet
Ton Koopman/Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir


I've been well pleased by nearly anything I have purchased by the performers... and there are undoubtedly many others who I simply cannot think of at the moment.


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

Lukecash12 said:


> Huelgas Ensemble is an addiction too.


Sure, but they're a Renaissance group.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Aksel said:


> You're probably all going to jump on me when I say this, but I really like L'Arpeggiata.
> 
> René Jacobs and the Akademie für alte Musik Berlin are also amazing. As are the Freiburger Barockorchester.


I really like L'Arpeggiata too!! I think their "crossover" work with folk/world music is very interesting (I never would have discovered Barbara Furtuna otherwise). But I've also listened a great deal to Les Arts Florissants. I really recommend the DVD of Il Sant'Alessio which is a historically informed performance in the literal sense...cast (all male) and stage designs are inspired by documentation from someone who watched the original performance in the 17th century.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

hocket said:


> Sure, but they're a Renaissance group.


Right. Didn't mean to trail too far off the subject though.


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

> I really like L'Arpeggiata too!!


They've received considerable adulation, which I suppose speaks well of people's general open mindedness. They're beautifully recorded but have never really convinced me. I wouldn't mind improvisation around period themes but the obvious jazz elements just don't seem to fit in and sound clumsy and inappropriate to my ears.

Whilst I admire their willingness to be daring and think that some things they've done are very beautiful, I generally think that their stuff is a bit of a pig's breakfast.


----------

